# renault trafic gearbox oil level



## caddy1968 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,I have a renault trafic ll29 dci 100 1.9 with a six speed box,having just replaced the oil can anyone tell me how many mm below the filler hole the oil level should be.:wave:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi caddy1968


Have a look at this forum they can help you better. 

Renault Trafic Gearbox Oil Level - Renault Forums :: Independent Renault forum


----------

